# HO train cars



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

if an item is listed as an HO train car...it should work on the bachmann eztrack set i pick up at hobby lobby correct?


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

follow up question

what is the difference when a car says that it has magnetic or non magnetic wheels?

i am just taking a guess here, but does it matter if the wheels are magnetic...since the train is the one that will get the electric charge and pull the cars around?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Any HO car should work on EZ Track.

I wasn't aware that any HO cars had magnetic wheels, are they talking about metal wheels? If so, you want metal wheels, don't waste money on plastic wheeled rolling stock.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

dan said:


> if an item is listed as an HO train car...it should work on the bachmann eztrack set i pick up at hobby lobby correct?


Yes all HO cars will work on bachmann easy track, There are 2 different couplers types to watch for, One is horn and hook and the other are knuckle couplers. They are usually convertible to either type and most new equipment will come with both, most of the time with knuckle couplers pre-attached. 



dan said:


> follow up question
> 
> what is the difference when a car says that it has magnetic or non magnetic wheels?
> 
> i am just taking a guess here, but does it matter if the wheels are magnetic...since the train is the one that will get the electric charge and pull the cars around?


It's not that the wheels are themselves are magnetic, it's that they are not magnetically attracted so magnetic uncouplers will not effect them. Most if not all new wheels are non magnetic type.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Any HO car should work on EZ Track.
> 
> I wasn't aware that any HO cars had magnetic wheels, are they talking about metal wheels? If so, you want metal wheels, don't waste money on plastic wheeled rolling stock.


okay got it no plastic wheeled stock.:thumbsup:

thanks for the info




NIMT said:


> Yes all HO cars will work on bachmann easy track, There are 2 different couplers types to watch for, One is horn and hook and the other are knuckle couplers. They are usually convertible to either type and most new equipment will come with both, most of the time with knuckle couplers pre-attached.
> 
> 
> 
> It's not that the wheels are themselves magnetic, it's that they are not magnetically attracted so magnetic uncouplers will not effect them. Most if not all new wheels are non magnetic type.


thakns for the tips.



would you guys say that anywhere under like 5 bucks is a good deal on brand new rolling stock?


i am seeing some good deals (what i think are good deals)
and trying to get a variety of stuff for my sons set...he likes to put cars and things on his current trains, so im trying to get some good deals on gondola cars, and flat bed cars.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, rolling stock with metal wheels and knuckle couplers for $5 sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Yep if it comes with metal wheels then your real good with $5 range!


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Well, rolling stock with metal wheels and knuckle couplers for $5 sounds like a good deal to me.





NIMT said:


> Yep if it comes with metal wheels then your real good with $5 range!


what would you guys say is a price that is too high for metal wheel rolling stock?

i know if it is a piece someone really wants higher prices are spent, but a realistic price for a high range if you could.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

Price really depends on the detail and type of car. I've go some that run $5 to $10 each and then I've got gome that run up to $75 each.
Lower is better but sometimes you won't find cheap in every car style. Passanger cars tend to run a more $ than freight.
It's the same for engines the more you pay the more you get, nomally.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd love to get O-gauge rolling stock for $5.


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

NIMT said:


> Price really depends on the detail and type of car. I've go some that run $5 to $10 each and then I've got gome that run up to $75 each.
> Lower is better but sometimes you won't find cheap in every car style. Passanger cars tend to run a more $ than freight.
> It's the same for engines the more you pay the more you get, nomally.


okay thanks, i have noticed that hte freight type cars are more in that range, and i have found some really cool cars, that are more, but i think this will be good for now...im also trying to find some cheap "extra" ez track, got a good deal on a 30 degree turn last night for 3 bucks...at least i think that is a good deal.

hoping to get some straight track now to go with it.





gunrunnerjohn said:


> I'd love to get O-gauge rolling stock for $5.


that would be sweet.

did i will have to take a pic of the 0 gauge track i got from my grandma when my grandfather passed a few weeks ago. it is a pretty good amount.

my mom is going to look for some of the cars to go with it in a few weeks.


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

dan said:


> what would you guys say is a price that is too high for metal wheel rolling stock?
> 
> i know if it is a piece someone really wants higher prices are spent, but a realistic price for a high range if you could.


That all depends on the level of detail. I've paid $30 for a REAL nice car and the nice passenger cars go for $50-60.

For a small child - I'd personally go for the cheapy's (plastic wheels, hook/horn couplers,etc) They can be had for $2-3 at swap meets and if they get broken you don't feel bad about it. Look for stuff on-sale (I highly recommend checking out www.walthers.com) They send out a monthly flyer that is also available on-line and new stuff goes on-sale all the time. Typically I pay $12-15/car for the nicer stuff on sale.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

Scott,
Couldn't agree more about supplying the lower cost cars to little fingers.
My 5 and 7 year old grandkids will soon be playing with Grandpa's choo-choo and I don't want to croak watching expensive locos and cars take a swan dive three feet down to the concrete floor 
Some day I'll step up to the better stuff, but right now we're OK with cheapies.
Bob


----------



## dan (Feb 23, 2011)

thanks guys when my stuff comes in, i will take a few pics for you...instead of the ones i provided.


----------

